# Myostatin inhibitors



## Bmc11 (Jan 15, 2013)

Friend give me a 1mg vial of follistatin, anyone ever tried this and at what dosage? Been doing a bit of searching and there's very mixed reports..


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Myostatin isnt like a steroid. It messes with your chromosones which i personally wouldnt go near unill there is enough trials/evidence put in place

Steroids just alters hormones which can be reversed. Just my opinion


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Bmc11 said:


> Friend give me a 1mg vial of follistatin, anyone ever tried this and at what dosage? Been doing a bit of searching and there's very mixed reports..


Seen anywhere from 100-500mcg ed for short 10 days blasts. Have heard good things although heard it can make you feel ill also.


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

dusher said:


> Seen anywhere from 100-500mcg ed for short 10 days blasts. Have heard good things although heard it can make you feel ill also.


Alright fella, where you getting that info from as I want to have a go on it, might as well have a try


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

valleygater said:


> Alright fella, where you getting that info from as I want to have a go on it, might as well have a try


Just from peoples log's Ive read mate. I can try find some of them again if you like?


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

do more homework on this before u start fellas...

Highly recommended to prerun HGH at least 1 month b4 running myostatin inhibitors, u got less chance for yr tendons to start snapping on you...

just happened to a mate here who runs it alot... He is a Beast...


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

dusher said:


> Just from peoples log's Ive read mate. I can try find some of them again if you like?


Yes mate that would be good, I did some searching last night but nothing concrete, found a few things on boards and just seems like a load of totally different info, I'm always up for having a go with new things, keeps it interesting


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Don't think any of the stuff out there is real so doubt you will see much...unless he's just given you a very expensive gift


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> Don't think any of the stuff out there is real so doubt you will see much...unless he's just given you a very expensive gift


Exactly,i know a legit bio-science company sells this stuff for 5000eu per 1mg,so i wonder what is in those vials research-chem sites offer...


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Sugar or some other cheap tosh I assume. Similar to fake GH probs.


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeh I read somewhere your looking at 15000 for a tidy cycle on it!!


----------



## nitrix (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is a good protocol.

1mg (1000mcg) of Myostatin reconed with .5ml of bac.

*Split into 4 seperate doses of 250mcg each.

*2 doses split again into 4 seperate shots for AM and PM. Each shot hitting the muscle group being worked or a lagging body part. AM dose would be 125 split bi-lat, and PM dose will be split bi-lat for a total of 500mcg for the day.

*4-6 days later, another set of shots following the same dosing.

-The extremely short shelf life if myostatin will be within range if above is followed. Avoiding anything past 7 days and using all of the 1mg

or:

1mg is split into 7 doses which comes out to around 142mcg. 142mcg split bi laterally and injected for 7 days.


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

This peptide is supposed to do what


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

From what iv read it needs to be attatched to a virus to be effective, so the cheaper stuff is the correct inhibitor but usless that's all it is, no virus. the stuff that works is 5000$ per 1mg iv seen also.

Apparently it needs a virus to get it into the cells as it can't do it alone.


----------



## nitrix (Dec 12, 2012)

follistatin or myo someone honest on this company? (PEPTIDESUK)

that was it??

THANKS


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

stone14 said:


> From what iv read it needs to be attatched to a virus to be effective, so the cheaper stuff is the correct inhibitor but usless that's all it is, no virus. the stuff that works is 5000$ per 1mg iv seen also.
> 
> Apparently it needs a virus to get it into the cells as it can't do it alone.


It needs to be attached to a virus to modify DNA (which would have a permanent effect). It should work without too /pubmed/23169607


----------



## WrathFreak (Jun 27, 2012)

So will AAV1-FS (the Virus attatched follistatin) ever go on sale?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I had a discussion with a very knowledgable guy on this subject, and he seemed to think that the benifits, seen below, would only be experienced if the exibit were exposed to a reduction from birth !!??


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

CJ said:


> I had a discussion with a very knowledgable guy on this subject, and he seemed to think that the benifits, seen below, would only be experienced if the exibit were exposed to a reduction from birth !!??
> 
> View attachment 108932


Ive heard Flex Wheeler had this genetically. **** knows if thats true mind. That 3rd rat is massive haha, alpha rat!


----------



## Bmc11 (Jan 15, 2013)

After a bit of thought think I'm going till start this tomorrow, nothing ventured nothing gained.. From what I've read it seems till be unstable when mixed with the bac water. Apparently becomes completely useless after six or seven days. Some people recommend pinning the whole thing in one go to avoid the degration of the product. Any one any ideas on this?


----------



## Bmc11 (Jan 15, 2013)

After doing more searching, if I like this stuff it's looking hard till get more. No one seems till stock this stuff, any help on this?


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

I've seen quite a few sites with folli


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

myostatin HMP USA is proving quite popular..

I'd dose the Folli all in one go


----------



## Bmc11 (Jan 15, 2013)

Folli all done and pleased with the results. 2 bottles and four weeks later up a few pound stayed lean probably became leaner.. Good pumps on it and an appatite increase.. Will definitely do it again. P.s pinned 1 full bottle and then another full bottle 14 days later, seemed to do the trick..


----------

